# Rosemary and Mint FO



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Just want to share with y'all, I've ordered this scent form three different companies and I think that Crafter's Choice is the best. Also another thing I do is I grow rosemary. I dehydrate them on the stem (otherwise its a mess) and then run them through a Bullet and sift to get big pieces out. It turns the soap dark green and feels great, like an exfoliate. If you try this let me know how you like it


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

WSP does have a nice Rosemary Mint FO but they are out of control with their prices right now  Jana has one that smells good too- not sure of her source though.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use WSP's Rosemary Mint. It is one of my favorite scents!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just ordered one to try from Elements Bath and Body. It smells wonderful. I have tried the WSP one, but I am not going to be ordering from them any more, so I am trying to find replacements.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree about WSP pricing, but I have spent so much on trying out scents already that I will bite the bullet and keep buying from them. Why are you not buying from them anymore? Have any of you tried selling unscented soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an unscented soap that is one of my best sellers. As to WSP, the pricing, the continual changes, etc. There was a big discussion recently over at The Dish.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have yet to soap a scent from WSP that doesn't behave well. Every time I experiment with other suppliers I end up rebatching. But yes, they are expensive. I need to join the dish!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Really? I have this lovely (smelling) Eucalyptus Spearmint FO from them that drives me absolutely crazy. Accelerates and overheats pretty much every time. Smells great and is strong, but its behavior is appalling. I'm hoping that a replacement I'm going to try out will work better. Do join The Dish. There's also a scent review board that they have.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol! I love their Eucalyptus Spearmint! I've spent my whole summer soaping for my first 'real' show. I've soaped 28 different scents from WSP for a grand total of 1,778 bars. I didn't have any trouble with any of the FO's. I am going to experiment with some lower priced suppliers, I just didn't really have time or the money to do that this summer.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I take that back. The Pearberry from WSP gave me some trouble. I think what happened, after discussing it here, was that it reached a false trace. It's cured fine but has tiny lye pockets. I shredded it for laundry soap.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm thank you... may try to do that in an EO... I was reading this to my dd (my partner in soaping crime)... and she noted she loved the rosemary mint I used to buy before we started soaping...

so we may try this... thank you


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have huge rosemary, many kinds of mint patches, bay tree here, I should really learn the in's and out's of making the oils and extracts. 

I do make a rosemary oil for bread by packing pieces in a jar of fresh olive oil, letting it sit for a few weeks, draining and repeating if I want it stronger. The stronger is nice, cuz I can add fresh olive oil to it to serve and the complexity of the fresh olive oil and the rosemary one is very nice. I'm imagining making the EO is similar, but it needs to be an oil that is stable longer than olive oil or maybe its different entirely?

I like the rosemary idea that starts this thread, kind of like the thread I started asking about the dried lemon verbena in a soap I buy. But its pretty silly for me to be buying soap at this point with all the soaping milk I have in the freezer.

Another reason I drag my feet about making soaps is I like some of the scents, and others just about kill me, literally, my whole breathing and eyes flash up in a reaction! I think its the artificial scents, but I'm not sure. I just know that many perfumes do the same thing, scented candles, air fresheners etc. Its not all of them, not even most, but the reaction is severe enough that I'm gun shy.

Learning to make my own would probably help. And rosemary and mint I have a LOT of right now... anyone want to push a recipe out there for making an EO?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He is now deceased but one of the guys on the forum originally did that for a living. So unless you want to go through the process of setting up a distiller, there is no infusing of herbs into oil that gives you essential oils that scent the soap. The distilling process is a little akin to setting up a still....there are plans for both if you google.com them.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I found in my bit of searching... so a still, eh? I want one like they had on MASH :lol


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We are going to build one just in case the 35 gallons of various fruit wine we made this year is undrinkable so we can make sherry or then go on to pure alkeehal :rofl.
Would love to do my own essential oils but Don keeps feeding all my herbs to the rabbits !
L


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

He's gonna have some interesting flavored meat when he's done...if he feeds them enough, you won't even have to season them!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

hsmomof4 said:


> He's gonna have some interesting flavored meat when he's done...if he feeds them enough, you won't even have to season them!


hahahaha..


----------

